
E-cigarette regulations may increase teen smoking (and help Big Tobacco) - lujim
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/volokh-conspiracy/wp/2015/11/08/e-cigarette-regulations-may-increase-teen-smoking-and-help-big-tobacco/
======
bunnymancer
Legality is a major factor in what's interesting as a teen.

No surprise there.

Cigarettes are cheaper than vape gear, per pack of cigarettes that is, so it's
a far easier product to get hold of if you can't get it legally.

The somewhat lesser evil here would be to help vape companies produce cheaper
one-time use items that have comparable prices to cigarette packets. Which
would most likely drive teens to use e-cigarettes before regular ones and by
that at the very least somewhat reduce the damage they'll cause to themselves.

At the end of the day we can't stop teens from being teens. And they will
drink and smoke.

What we CAN do is ease access to the least harmful items in favor of the more
harmful ones.

~~~
malka
imo, on of the possible answers would be to make the teenagers some in a
situation where they are not under peer-pressure.

What I suggest is that we take, let's say 14yr old kid, take them to the
recess area, and give them 2 cigarettes. Then ask them one by one if they
enjoy it, while they are all heavily nauseated.

No one likes their first cigarette. You just have to put them in a situation
where they are free to admit it unless of being pressured to 'be a grown up
and enjoy smoking'.

Might also be a stupid idea though.

